# Comment synchroniser tous ses contacts sur Icloud?



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Sur mon iphone, j'ai deux groupes de contacts : Icloud et Sur mon Mac. Dans "Sur mon Mac", il y a plein de contacts non présents sur Icloud que j'aimerai sur passer sur le nuage pour m'en servir sur mes deux Macs. De mon points de vue d'informaticien chevronné du dimanche, ça a l'air tout bon, mais non, veut pas :-(
Sur l'iphone, 

=> j'ai bien coché Contact dans l'option Icloud
=> dans cette même option Icloud, j'ai "sauvegarde Icloud de cocher
=> dans l'option Contacts, j'ai coché Icloud comme compte par défaut.

Là, je ne vois plus d'autres trucs à cocher, décocher?

Une petite aide svp?


----------



## Franz59 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Vérifiez sur le site www.Icloud.com (avec vos identifiants) que "contacts" est bien à jour
Il faut attendre parfois plusieurs heures, voir 1 à 2 jours pour qu'elle soit effective.

Sur le Mac, vérifiez dans "contactsPréférences/comptes" que Icloud est bien activé
L'identifiant du compte doit être le même sur tous les appareils (@me.com)


----------



## Lauange (25 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Pour mon cas (outlook 2010). J'ai exporté l'ensemble des contacts au format vcard. Ensuite, je me suis connecté sur icloud.com, contacst et clic sur la petite roue crantée en bas à gauche, importer une vcard.


----------



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

Alors, sur Icloud, j'ai bien tous les contacts du groupe "Icloud" de mon Iphone mais pas ceux du groupe "Sur Mon Mac"

Et dans "contactsPréférences/comptes" Icloud est bien activé

L'identifiant est le même pour le Mac, pour Icloud et je suppose pour l'Iphone (j'arrive pas à voir la fin du nom de mon compte mais ça doit être le même)

@ Lauange: je ne peux pas faire ta mania puisque que c'est le groupe "Sur mon Mac" de l'Iphone qui ne se synchronise pas. Donc pas de Vcard à prendre.


----------



## Lauange (25 Novembre 2012)

Enfin tu est dans la meme situation que moi. La synchro des contacts reste nébuleux !!


----------



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

Ben, oui, et franchement je ne vois pas du tout comment je peux faire passé mes contacts de ce groupe "Sur mon Mac" sur le clous? :-(
Je n'ose faire une synchro via itunes en cochant "Sauvegarder sur mon ordinateur" pour tout regrouper sur l'ordi lui ensuite tout renvoyer à icloud de peur d'effacer les contact du groupe.


----------



## ed/dy (25 Novembre 2012)

Slt, as-tu regarder sur ton mac dans les préférences système/ icloud si tu as bien la synchro des contactes activé? ça pourrait expliquer pourquoi il te manque seulement le groupe "sur mon mac" dans icloud.


----------



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

Oui, la synchro est bien activée. Tout est activé chez tous le monde (iphone, macs) mis c'est comme si ce groupe étaient "indépendant" de Icloud. Et donc les contacts dans ce groupes ne font pas partie de la synchro de l'iphone ( je l'explique avec mes mots d'informaticien du dimanche après midi)


----------



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

Bon, en fait ça m'a cassé les ouilles, ce truc. J'ai donc utilisé Itools (très bon logiciel en passant), importer les contacts de l'iphone sur le Mac puis les contacts direct vers Carnet d'adresse et on en parle plus. 

Bonne fin de week end à tous et merci!


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2012)

Si c'est sur ton Mac, c'est évident que ce n'est pas sur le cloud.

Il faut prendre tout ces contact, les glisser vers le cloud et les supprimer ensuite de ton mac.


----------



## Val Oche (25 Novembre 2012)

"Il faut prendre tout ces contact, les glisser vers le cloud et les supprimer ensuite de ton mac."
Oui mais non, "Le groupe Sur Mon Mac" est sur l'Iphone. Alors pas possible de glisser-déposer depuis l'iphone. Ça existe pas encore!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Novembre 2012)

Ma configuration:
iOS 6.0.1
OS 10.8.2
iCloud est activé et sur le MBP et mes contacts sont rangés comme je souhaite les voir, à savoir par groupes.
Sur l'iPhone par contre, pas moyen d'avoir la même chose. Les contacts sont rangés par ordre alphabétique mais pas par groupe.
Moralité: ContactsXL est mon ami. Car j'y retrouve mes contacts rangés par groupe. comme sur le MBP et comme cela devrait être le cas. Mais iCloud n'est pas toujours aussi simple que je le souhaiterais


----------



## Xian (12 Mai 2014)

J'ai le même problème, sauf que le groupe indésirable s'appelle "sur mon iPhone". J'ai jamais demandé à créer un tel groupe. Je ne sais pas quand le système a décidé de faire ça.


----------



## SuuperNova (12 Mai 2014)

@Val oche: Merci d'avoir mentionné itools en passant, c'est vraiment pratique. et freeware en plus.


----------



## Xian (12 Mai 2014)

Trouvé : Pour que ça n'arrive plus : dans les réglages contacts... indiquer que le compte par défaut est iCloud.

Dans réglages iCloud, désactiver la synchro iCloud, choisir conserver les contacts sur cet iphone.

Dans l'appli contacts, il ne doit plus y avoir que le groupe "sur mon iphone". 

Réactiver la synchro iCloud et tous les contacts devraient se retrouver après quelques secondes (longues) sur iCloud.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Mai 2014)

Ben non, c'est toujours pareil chez moi...


----------



## Xian (13 Mai 2014)

Oui, je pense que j'ai oublié un truc : dans les réglages "contacts" de "Mail, contacts, calendrier", j'avais indiqué comme groupe par défaut "iCloud", de manière à ce que les nouveaux contacts soient dans iCloud et pas dans "sur mon iPhone". Depuis que j'ai fait l'opération mentionnée plus haut, je n'ai plus de groupe "sur moniPhone" et je n'ai plus le choix du groupe par défaut. Et tous mes contacts se synchronisent correctement.


----------

